# 2007 Toyota Tundra Crew Max Build



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been hanging out in here awhile reading up on builds and decided to upgrade my truck. Not pretending I'm a pro, but from what I have seen from my current hacked in system I could not only do better, but hoping for good results. I took my truck to a audio shop shortly after I purchased it in '07 and had them install JL 1000/1 & 450/4v2 amps, Rockford 3sixty, JL ZR650 & JL ZR570 speakers and 3 JL 10W6 subs. I am not going to go into detail on all the issues with my install lets just say I have not found anything that was done right. Horrible grounding, smashed wires under seat brackets, short cut after short cut with wiring the doors, hacked in 3 1/2" JBL speaker for center held in by 1 screw and gaps all around, 5/8" cheap wafer particle board for subs, holes cut too large for woofers, 1/2" hole cut to run 16ga wire to my subs and nothing to seal the 1/2" hole..... So needles to say I have never been happy with the system and after tearing it apart and finding all these issues I decided to start over and do it myself.

JBL MS-8
Focal KRX3 front 
Focal 100 KRS 4" slim for center channel
JL ZR650 (from original install) in rear door
JL 1000/1 
JL 450/4v2
I also have a second 450/4v2 but not sure I am going to use it.
Alpine CDA-117 via the AUX input on the MS-8

Getting started I made the center channel first. Used MDF and some Neffy wrap. I plan on covering some more dash pieces with the wrap, but for now I have a long list of things to do and that will be after my truck is put back together.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

I also decided to modify the plastic pocket below the heat and A/C controls. This had 2 12v sockets and a small tray to keep something in. I used some MDF and rods to line up the DIN opening for the CDA-117. I drilled the rods into the plastic and used super glue to set it in place. I also used zip ties to keep pressure on it until the glue set. I then covered it in fleece and resin. This is the first time that I have ever used this stuff and there is a bit of a learning curve to it.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry the pics are all sideways. Must be doing something wrong. I will use my camera as the build goes on, but for now the pics in my phone is all I have.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Next I cut out the DIN, sanded & sanded and primed it. Going to paint it black when I pick up some paint


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I am going to go with two RE 12" seX series subwoofers in a sealed box. My JL subs are in poor condition due to the lack of suspension in the box I had. A friend of mine bought the RE's and is not going to use them so that is a consideration. I also could use some advice with the MS-8 set up. Thinking of running all active, but that would eliminate rear speakers.
MS-8 center 1, Tweets 2 & 3, mids 4 & 5, mid bass 6 & 7, subs 8? OR Center 1, mids & tweets 2 & 3, mid bass 4 & 5, rear 6 & 7, subs 8? Not sure which would sound best. The second way would require the Focal passives. I have the amps to go either way so that is not an issue.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Interested to see how this build goes, I have the double cab version. Im liking how that center channel came out. How did you secure it?

As far as the ms-8 I have mine set up as 1&2 midrange/tweeter, 3&4 midbass, 5&6 rear, 7 center, 8 sub


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Ran screws up from inside above the oem radio.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I like the 2nd MS-8 option Center 1, mids & tweets 2 & 3, mid bass 4 & 5, rear 6 & 7, subs 8), BTW, on the first option you counted channel 3 twice, but I get the idea.

I have the MS-8 in a CrewMax as well. I don't have near the center channel you have. That should sound nice! ...and the 450/4 is my favorite going active amp of all time! The last thing I had mine on (before regretfully selling it) was Hybrid L81-2 Pro's. Unbelievable.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

I used both Duraglass and Evercoat Rage Extreme on the DIN bracket. Bunch of sanding. Then some auto primer and black paint. Had some major orange peel and had to wet sand it down and repaint. I then shot some clear over it. I'm happy with it. Not sure how the horrible orange peel showed up. It looked good after my third coat and when I returned it looked bad.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

metanium said:


> I think I like the 2nd MS-8 option Center 1, mids & tweets 2 & 3, mid bass 4 & 5, rear 6 & 7, subs 8), BTW, on the first option you counted channel 3 twice, but I get the idea.
> 
> I have the MS-8 in a CrewMax as well. I don't have near the center channel you have. That should sound nice! ...and the 450/4 is my favorite going active amp of all time! The last thing I had mine on (before regretfully selling it) was Hybrid L81-2 Pro's. Unbelievable.


Thanks-- Fixed the error. That is how I'm leaning, but my friend suggested the other way and ditch the rears, or run them off of the Alpine Rear Out and just keep the gain low on the amp. I will use the Alpine most of the time as the source. Just did not want to lose the rear entertainment, back up cam and Nav. I have an adapter for my Ipod through the OEM radio, but it does not work well with my Iphone. So the Alpine is my first choice as source.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Got the front doors wired with 12ga Stinger Pro for the 6 1/2" Focals and 14ga wire for the 3 1/2" and tweeter. Used 2 layers of Fatmat, and Dynaxorb behind the mid bass, also used some fatmat behind the door panels. I bought Tacotunes speaker adapters for the Mid bass, but the magnets would not clear. Ended up modifying the OEM bracket gluing & stacking it on with the Tacotunes bracket to clear the glass. Then the door panel hit the speaker bracket. Trimmed it down and still hit, so I trimmed the Tacotunes bracket. This did the trick and the speaker clears. I forgot to snap a shot of the speaker before I put the door back on. Been a long night.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Put the 3 1/2" Focal in the OEM dash location. Made a template out of ABS plastic and sealed any gaps with hotglue. I put the tweeters in the OEM sail location. I wanted to do them both in the A pillar but not certain I can can pull that off- skill and time wise. I tried to contact an installer on DIY that does great work but he never replied back so he must be too busy or not interested in just doing the A-pillars. It should work OK just not exactly what I wanted.

I also decided to add a Yellow top and an Orion MBR-70. Found I had room when a was drawing up the amp rack and subwoofer box. So I decided to add a battery. Will get to that project this weekend. Want to get the back doors rewired this week and remount the rear JL speakers since they were put in very badly. Also work on wiring the MS-8 and some of the other stuff.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Got some work done on the truck but having camera issues. Some reason SD card is not transferring pics over to my CPU. Bad card reader or card not sure yet? The MS-8 is wired and located under the passenger seat. Rear doors are finished, Yellow top battery is secured by an aluminum bracket I purchased from Ebay. Focal passives are wired and built the box with my Dewalt Track Saw. The track saw is awesome! Handle 4'X8' sheets of MDF by yourself. Also cut my sub box @ 16 degree with no issues. YouTube - DEWALT Track Saw: Cutting Plywood Need to cover the box with black carpet and get some more wiring done.


----------



## speakertime (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking good. I have a Tundra DC with nav and thought of trying to do something slimilar with a seperate HU as the source. I think I'm going to try an AC DQL-8 first. 

Looking forward to see how yours turns out.


----------



## mhn1961 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ohiodish,

I'm just beginning to do the same work as you on a 2010 CrewMax Tundra. Sub box is finished with a JL 8W7 installed along with an JL-XD 600.1 amp. Putting JL ZR650's in the front and C5-650's in the rear. (I don't have a Focal budget  JL HD 600-4 amp. 

If I'm reading your post correctly, you've taken the outputs from the JBL amp, fed them into the MS-8 and are going active on all speakers ? Also, if you have the chance to post pictures of your amp rack, I'd be curious to see how you're mounting them (rear wall, under the seats, etc...). I'm designing a rack that will replace the passenger side rear wall trim panel using it to integrate the sub box and provide space for amps and power ditribution. 

Going to follow this build closely and learn from you. Thanks for the information. Looking forward to seeing it completed. By the way, if you're close to Cincinnati, let me know. I'm glad to lend a hand if you want/need it. 

Mike


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice build thus far!

Where at in Ohio?


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

mhn1961 said:


> Ohiodish,
> 
> I'm just beginning to do the same work as you on a 2010 CrewMax Tundra. Sub box is finished with a JL 8W7 installed along with an JL-XD 600.1 amp. Putting JL ZR650's in the front and C5-650's in the rear. (I don't have a Focal budget  JL HD 600-4 amp.
> 
> ...


Well its done for now. There is more to do with tuning and trouble shooting and finish the aesthetics of the sub box and trim behind the rear seat. I'm in Millersburg not close at all to Cincinnati.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

The box sounds good, maybe a little bigger than I thought, but sounds good. The big issue I am having is with the MS-8. First it would not allow me to set it up with a REAR ch. I wanted Center, Front High left & Right, Front Mid left & Right, and could NOT set up a REAR L&R & Sub.

So I went with Center, FR HI L&R, FR Mid L&R, Side L&R, & Sub. Sounded just pathetic. SOOOOOO bad. I have no idea why, but I just wanted to get it back together since I have had it tore apart for 2 weeks. I can easily get to the RCA cords and try again when I have more time and patience.

I ended up using only 6 MS-8 ch. Front L&R (one way via 3-way passives), Center, Rear L&R & Sub. I spent 12 hours on Saturday wrapping it up so I could drive it. I did change the set up of equipment since my last post. I added a JL HD600/4 for the FRX3's- 2 ch on the 6.5" and 2 ch on the tweeter & 3.5". Then I used my other JL amp on the center and rears. The HD amp fit under the passenger side rear seat and that is why I went with it. My other 2 amps are located under the sub box in an amp rack I made.

It sounds good, but I know it can be better. I need to learn more about the MS-8 that is for sure. I will get some picks with my phone later and post them. Somehow all the pics I took with my camera will not transfer. Bad card or something.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

mhn1961 said:


> Ohiodish,
> 
> I'm just beginning to do the same work as you on a 2010 CrewMax Tundra. Sub box is finished with a JL 8W7 installed along with an JL-XD 600.1 amp. Putting JL ZR650's in the front and C5-650's in the rear. (I don't have a Focal budget  JL HD 600-4 amp.
> 
> ...


Just remembered something that may help. If you do go under the rear seat make sure you test fit because when those seats are tilted down they collapse down and you have to keep the amps towards the back or the seat bracket will crush the amp. My 4ch slash amp would not fit. Will send pics.


----------



## mhn1961 (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you end up removing the trim panel on the back wall and building your amp rack or were you able to build around it. I have the JBL 6-Disc unit and there's a sizable bulge at the bottom of that trim panel with the sub box behind it. The sub is long gone and replaced. I'm just not sure if I want to build around it or remove the panel altogether and build a trim piece with the amps mounted on it.

If you have a chance while you're finishing up, take a snapshot of your amp and sub mounts behind the back seat. I'm curious to see your approach. Always interested in a better way to accomplish something. By the way, I have the same track saw and it is incredible. Almost makes the table saw redundant and a lot easier to handle large sheets of lumber by yourself.

Great build.

Mike

EDIT: I was typing this when you replied. I discovered the seat issue when mounting the XD amp for the sub. Had to do the same thing by moving the amp rearward under the seat. Small amps don't work either. Thanks.


----------



## mhn1961 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would think you'll be ok using the Focal passives as they're extremely flexible and you can tweak them to death. You just hate to lose all the control and tunability (sp?) an active setup provides.

I read through the MS-8 Manual a while back and I think it mentioned a designated output for the sub (channel 7 or 8 ?) other than that, I don't remember seeing anything else that would preclude you from setting the other channels up any way you want. I wonder if they made a firmware change or something and didn't document it. It reads like you should be able to designate which speaker it is and the crossover points and slopes and it does the rest. If I happen to notice something similar in another thread, I'll let you now. 

Mike


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

mhn1961 said:


> I would think you'll be ok using the Focal passives as they're extremely flexible and you can tweak them to death. You just hate to lose all the control and tunability (sp?) an active setup provides.
> 
> I read through the MS-8 Manual a while back and I think it mentioned a designated output for the sub (channel 7 or 8 ?) other than that, I don't remember seeing anything else that would preclude you from setting the other channels up any way you want. I wonder if they made a firmware change or something and didn't document it. It reads like you should be able to designate which speaker it is and the crossover points and slopes and it does the rest. If I happen to notice something similar in another thread, I'll let you now.
> 
> Mike


Every time I was Assigning ch. it would only offer NONE for rear. No Idea why.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk102/ohiodish/Tundra/TundraBox1.jpg

Tundra pictures by ohiodish - Photobucket

Photos too large. Bad card, new card works!.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I just checked out the photobucket pics.... nice job. looks really good


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

mhn1961 said:


> Did you end up removing the trim panel on the back wall and building your amp rack or were you able to build around it. I have the JBL 6-Disc unit and there's a sizable bulge at the bottom of that trim panel with the sub box behind it. The sub is long gone and replaced. I'm just not sure if I want to build around it or remove the panel altogether and build a trim piece with the amps mounted on it.
> 
> If you have a chance while you're finishing up, take a snapshot of your amp and sub mounts behind the back seat. I'm curious to see your approach. Always interested in a better way to accomplish something. By the way, I have the same track saw and it is incredible. Almost makes the table saw redundant and a lot easier to handle large sheets of lumber by yourself.
> 
> ...


I removed the entire rear plastic and the OEM sub has been gone since the first system I had installed "professionaly". Going to cut it to the top of the sub box, and then carpet the plastic to match. This will then fill in the sides of the sub box so you will not see the Fatmat. I also used existing mounting bolts for brackets to hold the box in place. The drivers side has 2 and passenger 2. The Drivers side was the easier of the two. There is a computer or control box mounted on the back wall in the corner and I used angle brackets to the OEM bolts.


----------



## mhn1961 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks great. Nice work on the box. We have the same Red Rock leather in our trucks. Looks like you took the seat back off as well. I had reached the conclusion to do the same. I think the one advantage I have is I'm just using a single JL 8W7 downfiring. It takes .875 ft^3 so it's considerably smaller. Not to mention it rattles your teeth if you really dial it up. 

Trying to get a couple days out of the office this week and get started on building out the back wall. I'll get some pictures up as well.

Build looks great. I'm envious of the KRX3's. 

Mike


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

ohiodish said:


> Every time I was Assigning ch. it would only offer NONE for rear. No Idea why.


It was covered in the ms-8 thread, when assigning the channel for the rear door speakers use side and leave rear at none.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

mhn1961 said:


> Looks great. Nice work on the box. We have the same Red Rock leather in our trucks. Looks like you took the seat back off as well. I had reached the conclusion to do the same. I think the one advantage I have is I'm just using a single JL 8W7 downfiring. It takes .875 ft^3 so it's considerably smaller. Not to mention it rattles your teeth if you really dial it up.
> 
> Trying to get a couple days out of the office this week and get started on building out the back wall. I'll get some pictures up as well.
> 
> ...


I love the red rock. I had 2 8w7's in my last truck ('04 Titan) they were great. Everyone thought they were 2 10's or bigger. I am real happy with the RE's sealed. They play low, and my music taste is all over the place & so far they sound great with any genre of music. Even the classic rock sounds good and that is not always easy since recordings from 30+ years ago are not what they are today. I have noticed tight bass sounds good with classic rock. Years ago I had a sealed bandpass enclosure and with rap or hip hop it was great. But with some old Metallica or AC/DC it sounded bad. Even if you compare the bass from the ride the lightning CD to the Black CD its a big difference.

The KRX3's make those JL ZR650's I have for my rears sound stock. Well maybe not quite that bad, but sitting in the back sounds ok, unless you compare it to the front. But to be fair my rear channels in my home system do not sound as good as the fronts, and I'm sure the sound processor has something to do with that just like the MS-8 would in the truck? 

Cymbal separation from the KRX3's is something new to me. Never thought I would like any components more than the old Q series MB Quarts I use to swear by. But these Focals have impressed me and I think I can get them to sound better. There was one freq I had to reduce on the EQ that caused a little static type sound with certain acoustic guitar riffs & intros, and its nice to be able to tweak settings with the MS-8.


----------



## mhn1961 (Jan 8, 2011)

The differences in recording quality now versus the older stuff is crazy. My taste in music is all over the place as well. I listen to a lot of "classic" rock, although it wasn't classic when I started listening to it  They've remastered a lot of the stuff like Yes, Kansas, The Police, Rush, etc... and the 8W7 actually fills really well. Then throw on some Black Tide, Rev Theory or Disturbed and it packs a nice, tight punch in that sealed enclosure. Couldn't be happier with it. I'm thinking about making some provisions for adding a second as I build the new enclosure. I'll have room so what the hell.

I auditioned the KRX3's when I was looking around at speakers. Just couldn't pry my wallet apart that far. You've definitely got the right gear to do about anything you want. I really liked the mid-bass on the ZR's but the tweeters were very bright. I've picked up a pair of Seas silk dome tweeters and plan on installing those instead. Looking for something smoother. I've not decided whether to go active or not. If I do, I'll use the three (3) dash speakers as channels 1, 2 and 3. Front and rear components as channels 4 through 7 and the sub as channel 8. Haven't made a decision on the dash speakers as yet however I'm leaning toward Dayton or Seas 4" mid drivers. I'm doing this in stages so I have some time to decide. 

I've finished up deadening the doors and am hoping to get started on building the back wall today. Assuming the office leaves me alone. Still have to deaden the back wall and design some sort of a mounting bracket for the board and blend the C pillar trim pieces into it. Designing on the fly is one of the fun parts of doing this stuff. I'll see if I can't get a few pictures as I go. 

Looks like you have an answer to the rear channel issue with the MS-8. I'll be curious to hear if it works. Good luck and let us know how you're coming along with getting everything tweaked. All the best. Mike


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

mhn1961 said:


> The differences in recording quality now versus the older stuff is crazy. My taste in music is all over the place as well. I listen to a lot of "classic" rock, although it wasn't classic when I started listening to it  They've remastered a lot of the stuff like Yes, Kansas, The Police, Rush, etc... and the 8W7 actually fills really well. Then throw on some Black Tide, Rev Theory or Disturbed and it packs a nice, tight punch in that sealed enclosure. Couldn't be happier with it. I'm thinking about making some provisions for adding a second as I build the new enclosure. I'll have room so what the hell.
> 
> I auditioned the KRX3's when I was looking around at speakers. Just couldn't pry my wallet apart that far. You've definitely got the right gear to do about anything you want. I really liked the mid-bass on the ZR's but the tweeters were very bright. I've picked up a pair of Seas silk dome tweeters and plan on installing those instead. Looking for something smoother. I've not decided whether to go active or not. If I do, I'll use the three (3) dash speakers as channels 1, 2 and 3. Front and rear components as channels 4 through 7 and the sub as channel 8. Haven't made a decision on the dash speakers as yet however I'm leaning toward Dayton or Seas 4" mid drivers. I'm doing this in stages so I have some time to decide.
> 
> ...


The build sounds good. Sometimes you get more work done on the fly than when you over analyze it and spend too much time planning and not doing.

I did try using the SIDE settings and the fronts were distorted and cracked and really the entire system sounded bad. I will give it another try and set it up with all 8 ch. Just need some time to play with it. I do not think I had anything set up wrong. There is a step with the MS-8 that sends noise and you check each speaker. That part went fine so I do not think anything was set wrong.


----------



## mhn1961 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dish,

Haven't heard from you in a while. Any luck with the MS-8 ??

Mike


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

mhn1961 said:


> Dish,
> 
> Haven't heard from you in a while. Any luck with the MS-8 ??
> 
> Mike


Right now I'm just listening and breaking in the speakers. I have not had time to play with it in 8ch mode. Still using the same setup and play with the EQ every now and again. I will try to get it set up the way I had planned but I've been busy and enjoying it.


----------



## speakertime (Dec 6, 2010)

Other than the learning curve, how do you like the ms-8? Would you get it again?


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

I have had both the JL Cleansweap and the Rockford 3sixty and the MS-8 in my opinion is clearly the better of these three. I would not even consider ever using the other two again. The only issues I had was getting it set up in 8ch mode and maybe I did something wrong. It does sound great the way it is, but if I can make it better I will try. I keep changing the crossover freq on my FRX3's to see what sounds best, but every time i change it I also end up playing the the EQ as well. Wish it had several EQ settings you could save.


----------



## speakertime (Dec 6, 2010)

ohiodish said:


> I have had both the JL Cleansweap and the Rockford 3sixty and the MS-8 in my opinion is clearly the better of these three. I would not even consider ever using the other two again. The only issues I had was getting it set up in 8ch mode and maybe I did something wrong. It does sound great the way it is, but if I can make it better I will try. I keep changing the crossover freq on my FRX3's to see what sounds best, but every time i change it I also end up playing the the EQ as well. Wish it had several EQ settings you could save.


Thanks for sharing. I had a Cleansweep (not many options back in '06) in my Ridgeline and thought it was so-so. I can't say that I would get it again either. I have an old 4042A EQ that I was using and it sounded OK, but not like I wanted. Now I've been debating between the DQL-8 and the MS-8 for the Tundra. Used prices on the DQL-8 are better, but the MS-8 just seems "cooler". I'm just going to run passive for a while so I can at least listen to something.

Thanks again.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

How deadned are you doors? Do you get any rattles?


----------

